# Roller Pigeon Loft



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I may get some roller pigeons due to my likelihood of having to move several times in the next few years. I believe I will need two structures. One for a main loft for breeding and one for a kit box to fly them. I have a Harbor Freight trailer that is the size of a full sheet of plywood (4’X8’).
I bought the roller pigeon video from colorpigeon.com it has a great interview with Mr. Turner a great roller breeder. His loft is much different than any I have seen. It is a series of small lofts under a single roof. All are up on legs above a large slab of concrete.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought the roller pigeon video from colorpigeon.com it has a great interview with Mr. Turner a great roller breeder. His loft is much different than any I have seen. It is a series of small lofts under a single roof. All are up on legs above a large slab of concrete.[/QUOTE said:


> Hi - I checked and I don't see a roller video listed. can you provide a link??


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Look for Vivagirl on here. That is who I got mine from. It is the owner of colorpigeons.com


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

Wayne Johnson said:


> Look for Vivagirl on here. That is who I got mine from. It is the owner of colorpigeons.com


OK - I was looking on the site for a link. Thanks!!


----------

